# RIP Adelaide Negri



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Argentine Soprano Adelaide Negri passed away today. She was to me one of the VERY few real dramatic coloraturas.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I watched her singing live several times. She was, like me, very fond of the music of Licinio Refice, and the singing of Claudia Muzio. She produced and sang "Cecilia" in Buenos Aires:






Sit tibi terra levis


----------

